# Famous people with snakes



## MrHappy (Sep 28, 2009)

Which famous people do you know of who have snakes?


----------



## ravan (Sep 28, 2009)

i think tara moss has a diamond python


----------



## Sturdy (Sep 28, 2009)

slash from guns n roses has a large collection.


----------



## grannieannie (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm a legend in my own imagination......  so I think I'm famous.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 28, 2009)

Kostya Tszyu keeps pythons I believe.


----------



## craig.a.c (Sep 29, 2009)

Nicholas Cage owns a few cobras.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 29, 2009)

Guy sSaw an add for a TV program on Guy Sebastian and he was playing with a large BHP


----------



## PimmsPythons (Sep 29, 2009)

Kerry King from Slayer has a big collection


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 29, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> Guy sSaw an add for a TV program on Guy Sebastian and he was playing with a large BHP


 he was holding one from the zoo ...very nice BHP too ...

I believe there are some famous MEDIA(attention) people on here that have snakes too :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TWENTY B (Sep 29, 2009)

craig.a.c said:


> Nicholas Cage owns a few cobras.


Not any more.
The other tenants in his building found out about them and cried about it. So he got rid of them.


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 29, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> slash from guns n roses has a large collection.


 
Had a large collection, apparently his wife or girlfriend didn't like them so he sold the lot.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 29, 2009)

Elton Johns had a few trouser ones in his day


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 29, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> Not any more.
> The other tenants in his building found out about them and cried about it. So he got rid of them.



Why is he living in an apartment building with the money that he has?



mrmikk said:


> Had a large collection, apparently his wife or girlfriend didn't like them so he sold the lot.



What an idiot! I say ditch the girl! Haha


----------



## miss2 (Sep 29, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> I'm a legend in my own imagination......  so I think I'm famous.


 
lol @ grannieannie, love it!!


----------



## Kurto (Sep 29, 2009)

Saw on MTV cribs, Tommy Lee has a pretty big collection in his basement.


----------



## ogg666 (Sep 29, 2009)

slimebo said:


> Kerry King from Slayer has a big collection


 He has some really nice snakes theres a video floating around youtube with some of his collection...I'll try to find it later


----------



## Aspiditess (Sep 29, 2009)

ogg666 said:


> He has some really nice snakes theres a video floating around youtube with some of his collection...I'll try to find it later


[video=youtube;jSLi83FsY_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSLi83FsY_4[/video]


----------



## diamondgal79 (Sep 29, 2009)

Tommy emmanual has quite a few.
he even composed a song for the snake ranch which is on their home page.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 29, 2009)

Wasn't that his brother Phil?


----------



## JasonL (Sep 29, 2009)

ravan said:


> i think tara moss has a diamond python



I think it died didn't it?


----------



## diamondgal79 (Sep 29, 2009)

might be right there JasonL


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Sep 29, 2009)

Doesn't Britney Spears have an albino?





On google I found about 15 pictures of her with the snake.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 29, 2009)

Probably a prop, I think she barely has a brain to know how to hold it let alone look after it.


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 29, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Probably a prop, I think she barely has a brain to know how to hold it let alone look after it.


lol what if she tries to shave it?


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 29, 2009)

hahaha. yeah it was just a prop on her concert..... speaking of which... NOVEMEBER 13TH !±!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrais (Sep 29, 2009)

Snake dance brought Britney Spears out in a rash
sorry about the comment below couldnt find anything else.
BAHAHAH what a chick!


----------



## ravan (Sep 29, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I think it died didn't it?



dont think so... shes got pics of 'gomez' in her pic section.... 
she's also got a bhp called 'thing'


----------



## jessb (Sep 29, 2009)

ravan said:


> dont think so... shes got pics of 'gomez' in her pic section....
> she's also got a bhp called 'thing'


 
yeah, Gomez died a few years ago.


----------



## ravan (Sep 29, 2009)

Aspiditess said:


> YouTube - Kerry King's Obsession: Snakes!



man i love kerry king!
i wish i was going to see slayer next week


----------



## grannieannie (Sep 29, 2009)

craig.a.c said:


> Nicholas Cage owns a few cobras.



NICHOLAS CAGE......oh lordy....the sexiest man on earth.....!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonlivingthelife (Sep 29, 2009)

Amen gran.. ... Not bad for a guy lol


----------



## Moreliaman (Sep 29, 2009)

Nigel Marven has quite a large collection of herps......i remember going to hamm with a friend & bringing some back for him a few years ago.


----------



## Troyster (Sep 29, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> slash from guns n roses has a large collection.


 

Im in the middle of reading his book at the moment,he had lead a very interesting life.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Sep 29, 2009)

Brad Pitt used to have, maybe still has a big collection of chameleons.


----------



## miss2 (Sep 29, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> hahaha. yeah it was just a prop on her concert..... speaking of which... NOVEMEBER 13TH !±!!!!!!!


 
omg jay i know!!!!
how freaking exictment~!!!!


----------



## Perko (Sep 29, 2009)

Bernard Hopkins - Boxer


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 29, 2009)

I heard that Nicholas Cage had a few tegus....


----------



## Bushfire (Sep 29, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Wasn't that his brother Phil?


 
Yep you are right it was Phil. When I lived in Coffs Harbour I used to live around the corner from him, great bloke. To this day I have never seen a bigger BHP than when the one I saw in his collection. He also helped me with incubating beardie and water dragon eggs when I had my first clutches. His sister (I think up in North QLD) also had a collection.


----------



## Minka (Sep 29, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> slash from guns n roses has a large collection.


 

Im pretty sure he got rid of them all. Well thats what he said in his last book..


----------



## stuartandconnie (Sep 29, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Wasn't that his brother Phil?


 

yeah ur right it is phil


----------



## jinin (Sep 29, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Kostya Tszyu keeps pythons I believe.


 My friend is good friends with his son...ill ask him


----------



## TheDarkRose (Sep 29, 2009)

Slash got rid of them? Ive read his biography and watch you bleed, the saga of guns n roses and he definately had snakes. They are even used in some of their video clips, however I cant remember if he got rid of them. I think they come and go. He does does have a wife and kids now so maybe it is true. Shame, It just added to my attraction to him.


----------



## emerald_taipan (Sep 29, 2009)

Im noticing a bit of a trend here. bad 80s metal bands (obvioulsy they need a supply of props to go with the cheesy image they work so hard at, they usually equally like buxom blondes, whiskey,tattoos, motorbikes, cocaine and smashing things). The other catergory is semi-celebrities. the only one i thought, thats kind of interesting is nic cage.
what would be more interesting if a big time celebrity was an amatuer herpetologist and had actually had a paper published. Kind of like that lead singer of the band bad religion who i think has a phd in zoology, i think but not sure.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Sep 29, 2009)

what about alice cooper? or, like britney spears... just a prop?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Sep 29, 2009)

tara moss was on the 7pm project a couple of weeks ago with her diamond


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 29, 2009)

Michael jackson


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Sep 29, 2009)

i believ knoxvill off jack **** did have a few but not now


----------



## ihaveherps (Sep 29, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> what about alice cooper? or, like britney spears... just a prop?



No Cooper had his own also.


----------



## Pujols (Sep 29, 2009)

emerald_taipan said:


> Im noticing a bit of a trend here. bad 80s metal bands (obvioulsy they need a supply of props to go with the cheesy image they work so hard at, they usually equally like buxom blondes, whiskey,tattoos, motorbikes, cocaine and smashing things). The other catergory is semi-celebrities. the only one i thought, thats kind of interesting is nic cage.
> what would be more interesting if a big time celebrity was an amatuer herpetologist and had actually had a paper published. Kind of like that lead singer of the band bad religion who i think has a phd in zoology, i think but not sure.


 
I hope u are not referring to Guns N Roses when u say "_BAD"_ 80's bands...


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Sep 29, 2009)

ihaveherps said:


> No Cooper had his own also.


yeah, thought i remembered him talking about it the other week when he was in town....


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Sep 29, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> yeah, thought i remembered him talking about it the other week when he was in town....


....... on rove -not hanging out at my house or anything - lol


----------



## TheDarkRose (Sep 29, 2009)

guns n roses were not bad at all, besides while they were an 80s bad they peaked more in the early 90s


----------



## webcol (Sep 30, 2009)

Ryan dun has one


----------



## Nagraj (Sep 30, 2009)

There is a member of this site who is one of the most respected and well known heavy metal drummers in America and who has a quality collection of BHP's.


----------



## Colin (Sep 30, 2009)

TheDarkRose said:


> guns n roses were not bad at all, besides while they were an 80s bad they peaked more in the early 90s



they were ok for their day but overated in my opinion.. I prefer velvet revolver who were pretty good live at the horden a few years back.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 30, 2009)

I know a whole bunch of skaters that have a few snakes, ryan shekler used to have a burmese i think and Bam Magera had a few reptiles...


----------



## Ishah (Sep 30, 2009)

Bam definately didnt have any snakes.... He's petrified of them! :lol: So is one of the other Jackass boys I think...Cant remember, been soo long since I watched any of those... :?


----------



## webcol (Sep 30, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> I know a whole bunch of skaters that have a few snakes, ryan shekler used to have a burmese i think and Bam Magera had a few reptiles...



Bam mangera worst fear is snakes. I think ryan dun has one because he is always chasing bam with it


----------



## jessb (Sep 30, 2009)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> tara moss was on the 7pm project a couple of weeks ago with her diamond


 
It is old footage...


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 1, 2009)

jessb said:


> It is old footage...



yeah i remember peter putting the pic up......SHWING!


----------



## voodoo (Oct 1, 2009)

Casey Chambers has/had a spotted python.


----------



## v_various (Oct 1, 2009)

Debra Wilson from Mad TV has boa constrictors.


----------



## punisherSIX (Oct 1, 2009)

Nagraj said:


> There is a member of this site who is one of the most respected and well known heavy metal drummers in America and who has a quality collection of BHP's.



What band might they play for?

I remember kostya tszyu having a little diamond on harry's practice years ago


----------



## Kersten (Oct 1, 2009)

punisherSIX said:


> What band might they play for?


Hate Eternal....or at least he used to for a few years.


----------



## inthegrass (Oct 1, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> what about alice cooper? or, like britney spears... just a prop?



alice cooper had a few snakes, nearly all were boas, i believe most of the snakes he used in his shows were his and some were hired. kachina, yvonne,eva marie, angel veronica and mistress were/are the names of his snakes.
back in the seventies when he toured australia doing the welcome to my nightmare tour, he tried/wanted to bring a boa into the country but was not not allowed. it was a great show.
cheers.


----------



## DonnB (Oct 2, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Hate Eternal....or at least he used to for a few years.


Yeah thats Derek Roddy. He visits hear now and then.


----------

